# Park Avenue Dog Harness' Store back up on Etsy



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I just wanted to let everyone who wanted a cute harness, her store is back up on Etsy.

Designer Small Dog Harnesses by ParkAvenueDogs on Etsy


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have several of her harnesses they are really nice. I also get a matching leash but get the longer one. She does great work!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Already received one and Nickee and Yogi have ordered her another one...They are so cute and fit well. *


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Mia makes everything look cute!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I have several of her harnesses they are really nice. I also get a matching leash but get the longer one. She does great work!


*Matching leash!!?? Oooohhh!!!:wub:*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Matching leash!!?? Oooohhh!!!:wub:*


Yes, and you can have a bow put on the end of it....its very nice. I am sure she will make one for you to match the harness you got for Mia. :thumbsup:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Yes, and you can have a bow put on the end of it....its very nice. I am sure she will make one for you to match the harness you got for Mia. :thumbsup:


I will definitely look into it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> I will definitely look into it.


I love that hat on Mia.....so cute!! :wub2:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I love that hat on Mia.....so cute!! :wub2:


*Thanks...she's getting quite a collection of hats.* *I just had a sunbonnet made for her and I'm waiting for it to be shipped to me. She doesn't mind them at all, but she hates bows. A bow doesn't stand a chance. I don't even get her home from the groomer's before its been somehow removed... I get a lot of her hats on ebay..*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They are so pretty! I love them


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I love these but the fact that the harness goes around their neck worries me. My boy still likes to pull and I don't like anything touching his neck.
I think I will get a silk step in harness. Just so worried about my Boy's trachea he is so tiny (4 lbs)


----------

